# finally moved into our new home



## LewisChadwick7

as the title suggest this is a nice thread for me personally to keep everything together so i can see how everything comes along and if you want to come along for the ride the hi 

we've waited 16 weeks from the offer going to actually moving on friday just gone (27.01.2017) but as they say.... good things come to those who wait, after we were originally looking to be in before christmas!

i've already got a nice long list of things to do and soon there'll be a garage build thread as the roof is shot and leaking water!

plans for this year (hopefully) are to replace the from lawn area and block pave it to create extra parking space and to avoid getting mud etc trailed into the house when we get out of the car!

a few things have been done already and we're just about finishing unpacking as we speak!

luckily enough the fence has been replaced just before we viewed the hosue so thats one thing off the list too!

now time to make our house our home!  :argie:


----------



## sshooie

Congratulations on the new pad.


----------



## tightlines

good luck in your new home


----------



## LewisChadwick7

thank you very much! loving it at the minute although it is still a bit hectic moving the final bits etc.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Well done Lewis, nothing like a nice feeling moving in to your first home. Wishing you many happy years there. You'll have lots of room on your front drive for detailing your car


----------



## Starbuck88

Well done, congrats on the new home. All the best!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Congrats man, looks nice, with the all important garage and driveway 😉

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Looks a nice place, with a garage and an ideal drive for a nice big carport, you lucky bugger..lol


----------



## DLGWRX02

Hereisphilly said:


> Congrats man, looks nice, with the all important garage and driveway 😉
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Isn't it nice to see how us men think...lol, 
I bet all the women will be complimenting on the kitchen and open areas etc..lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

DLGWRX02 said:


> Isn't it nice to see how us men think...lol,
> I bet all the women will be complimenting on the kitchen and open areas etc..lol


Yep, we know what is important! 😉

We're very fortunate to be shortly moving to our 1st house that's also got a driveway and garage, which I insisted on, and will be shortly laying claim to

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

thank you very much gents for the kind words! :thumb:

when we were looking i said to the better half it MUST have a garage and driveway! the rest was up to her haha!!

the carport has already been considered :lol: but there is a path at the side of our house that leads to nowhere and goes the length of our garden and then between 2 houses but isnt used and just past our boundary its all over grown... so i need to see how i can either buy or claim the land as its not on the registered footpaths with the council either! so if i can get that first before i plan anything it could change everything 

the drive at the minute fits about 3 cars on  but the grass/broken flags on the front is a pain with the mud etc been trodden into the house so when its decent weather its been dug out and block paving will be laid to make it a lot cleaner and another parking space 

the garage is annoying with the leaky roof but we knew that from the first viewing and will be replaced with a nice pitched roof instead


----------



## dionbee93

House looks awesome, Congratulations and good luck! 

Dion


----------



## tictap

Lovely place, good luck..


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dionbee93 said:


> House looks awesome, Congratulations and good luck!
> 
> Dion


cheers dion! i've seen yours has come on a fair bit already! keep at the good work dude! :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444

You forgotten pics of the most important room the garage.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

ffrs1444 said:


> You forgotten pics of the most important room the garage.


i know :lol: but..... its been rubbish weather to get into it with it leaking etc and it will have its own thread as hopefully i make it somewhere special too :doublesho


----------



## ffrs1444

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i know :lol: but..... its been rubbish weather to get into it with it leaking etc and it will have its own thread as hopefully i make it somewhere special too :doublesho


Cool do like a good garage thread.


----------



## robertdon777

Nice that, Ripe for a rear 3x5M extension to hook up to the garage and a 2 storey side extension. Will make a huge house for another £40K


----------



## LewisChadwick7

robertdon777 said:


> Nice that, Ripe for a rear 3x5M extension to hook up to the garage and a 2 storey side extension. Will make a huge house for another £40K


it has been thought about :lol: double extension on the side with the lower level been a garage and upper been a large bedroom with ensuite, we'll have to see what happens though and what the purse strings allow of course


----------



## LewisChadwick7

so the first real update since we moved in  we've still been busy getting things sorted and settling in etc. but we had noticed the radiator in bedroom 1 didnt get hot so tried bleeding it but had no joy in restoring the heat so i got my mate whos a gas engineer to come round and have a look at it. turns out the valve had stuck in the shut position so replaced this bled it all back up and hey presto a nice warm room again!  just waiting for him to come back one weekend now to install me some outside taps with both hot and cold to save trailing in the house to fill buckets! still need to get some photos and investigate the garage properly and put a list together of what i want/need doing but hopefully have some more updates coming soon enough


----------



## dionbee93

bet it's a nice feeling moving in properly - good luck with everything!

Dion


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dionbee93 said:


> bet it's a nice feeling moving in properly - good luck with everything!
> 
> Dion


not half! it's nice to sit down on a night and just know you've worked hard for it and finally getting everything together  thank you very much dude and you too! i'm still watching your thread :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks lovely - enjoy


----------



## Simz

That's lovey mate well done and congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

WHIZZER said:


> Looks lovely - enjoy





Simz said:


> That's lovey mate well done and congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you very much gents, it's appreciated!! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Looks decent!!

We are in a 2 bedroom apartment at the minute (our first property). As much as i like it as it was new when we moved in i cant bloody wait for a house/driveway/garage!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Zetec-al said:


> Looks decent!!
> 
> We are in a 2 bedroom apartment at the minute (our first property). As much as i like it as it was new when we moved in i cant bloody wait for a house/driveway/garage!


cheers al! :thumb:

that's it i said to the mrs if we're buying our own place i intend on staying for a fair few years so a driveway & garage were a must for me and where i live house prices are reasonable to accomodate both as well so that helped i guess, i know down south you'd be paying triple the price for the same thing


----------



## LewisChadwick7

So finally got the chance last night to get some pictures of the most important room in the house  it's an absolute dive at the moment but nothing that can't be sorted! plans are to first of all get rid of all the rubbish currently residing in there and then before anything else can be done the roof will need to be replaced as you can see in the pictures it currently leaks water  i'm planning on putting a pitch roof on to save having the same problem again in 10 years of so. The garage door will also be getting replaced and will be either a roller or up and over style instead of the outswinging style at present. There is currently no electric to the garage either so that will be getting looked at after the roof and door but it'll all happen in good time :thumb:

I've also been considering putting a car port in front of the garage and up the drive so i can use the garage purely for storage and not have everything cramped up inside.


----------



## Zetec-al

LewisChadwick7 said:


> cheers al! :thumb:
> 
> that's it i said to the mrs if we're buying our own place i intend on staying for a fair few years so a driveway & garage were a must for me and where i live house prices are reasonable to accomodate both as well so that helped i guess, i know down south you'd be paying triple the price for the same thing


That is the problem i am facing mate. A 2-3 bed house with decent amount of outdoor space in my area your looking at 300-350k. My 2 bed apartment is valued at around 250k now.

I will get there one day lol


----------



## JordanE

Just an idea, if your replacing the roof, and the garage door.. is it much more to just knock the wall down and add a metre or two to the right? Nice big single garage and future proof


----------



## Demetrios72

Enjoy your new home :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Zetec-al said:


> That is the problem i am facing mate. A 2-3 bed house with decent amount of outdoor space in my area your looking at 300-350k. My 2 bed apartment is valued at around 250k now.
> 
> I will get there one day lol


thats it  but keep saving away it's certainly wort it! or just move ooop norf! :doublesho



JordanE said:


> Just an idea, if your replacing the roof, and the garage door.. is it much more to just knock the wall down and add a metre or two to the right? Nice big single garage and future proof


it has been considered mate but i dont wanna cut the access dow the side to the rear :/ the gap is about 2/3 foot wide and if we want to go to the back it means trailing through the house 



Demetri said:


> Enjoy your new home :thumb:


cheers dude i will :thumb:


----------



## JordanE

ok fair play.

it will look lush anyway when its all done.

Remember size isnt everything


----------



## LewisChadwick7

JordanE said:


> ok fair play.
> 
> it will look lush anyway when its all done.
> 
> Remember size isnt everything


i hope so i just keep telling myself rome wasnt built in a day :lol:

hahahhaha as long as it does the job i dont mind! i'm contemplating a carport for bad weather detailing and try not cramp the garage up


----------



## LewisChadwick7

finally getting onto my jobs now  my mate come round this weekend and installed outside hot & cold taps and a double waterproof electric socket until i get to sort the garage. taps and back plate cost £19 from our local plumbing merchant and socket was £13 from tool station :thumb:


----------

